# My favorite songs list



## MichaelTrotta12 (Jul 25, 2018)

*Cách sửa màn hình iPhone hoặc iPad không hoạt động*​
Màn hình iPhone của bạn đã bị 'kẹt' và sẽ không phản hồi với các thao tác chạm và vuốt? Dưới đây là các mẹo để các bạn sẽ khắc phục tình trạng này triệt để, bao gồm lời khuyên của *mua bán điện thoại iphone chính hãng* Techcare về vấn đề loạn cảm ứng và báo cáo rằng iPhone sử dụng màn hình của bên thứ ba nênbị ảnh hưởng bởi các bản cập nhật phần mềm iOS.

*Cách sửa màn hình iphone không hoạt động điện thoại đơ và chậm*

Nhiều người dùng iPhone đã gặp phải sự cố với màn hình trên iPhone hoặc iPad của họ đột nhiên bị đóng băng và - dù họ có cố gắng đến đâu - nó sẽ không phản hồi với các thao tác chạm hoặc vuốt. Màn hình không hoạt động và thiết bị bị kẹt, và về cơ bản không thể sử dụng được.

Nhưng hãy yên tâm: hầu hết tất cả thời gian để khắc phục màn hình bị đơ khá dễ dàng và trong bài viết này chúng tôi liệt kê mười bước đơn giản bạn nên thử. Lưu ý rằng bài viết này là về màn hình không phản hồi. Đối với màn hình bị vỡ hoặc vỡ rõ rệt, hãy đọc Cách sửa màn hình iPhone hoặc iPad bị nứt . Chúng tôi có lời khuyên liên quan về Cách sửa iPhone không bật.





*Có chuyện gì với thiết bị của bạn vậy?*

Một số người thay thế màn hình trên iPhone của họ thấy rằng màn hình của họ không phản hồi khi họ cập nhật lên iOS 11.3.

Vấn đề đó liên quan đến việc sử dụng màn hình không phải của Apple cung cấp và đang được cài đặt bởi một vài bên thứ ba. Tuy nhiên, một số iPhone đã được sửa chữa bằng màn hình chính thức của Apple cũng gặp phải một vấn đề khi họ không thể tự động điều chỉnh độ sáng kể từ khi cập nhật lên iOS 11.

Đây không phải là lần đầu tiên Apple bị lỗi chức năng cảm ứng. Trong năm 2017, các ghi chú được phát hành cùng với bản cập nhật iOS đã giải thích do bên thứ ba cung cấp màn hình. Apple đã phát hành một bản cập nhật một tuần sau đó đã khắc phục xung đột giữa ios và màn hình.

Với suy nghĩ này, có thể một bản cập nhật cho iOS có thể khắc phục sự cố với màn hình của bạn - Apple đã ra mắt iOS 12 và iOS 13 sẽ có sẵn cho tất cả vào mùa thu 2019. Nhưng nếu không, hãy đọc để biết mẹo về cách để sửa chữa nó.

Cũng có báo cáo rằng iPhone X có thể bị màn hình không phản hồi khi sử dụng ở nhiệt độ gần như đóng băng. Apple thừa nhận vấn đề mà họ nói đã xảy ra sau khi "thay đổi nhanh chóng" về nhiệt độ. Công ty sau đó đã đưa ra một bản sửa lỗi phần mềm để giải quyết vấn đề. Tìm hiểu về các vấn đề với iPhone X.

Chúng tôi cũng xem xét một vấn đề - được gọi là 'Bệnh cảm ứng' - chuyên sâu bên dưới, bao gồm cách tránh và phải làm gì nếu bạn gặp phải vấn đề đó.
Cách sửa màn hình iPhone hoặc iPad không hoạt động: Khắc phục nhanh

*Mẹo và sửa lỗi cho màn hình không phản hồi*

Bạn có thể thử và khắc phục lỗi đơ và chậm màn hình.

Màn hình không hoạt động bị đơ mọi lúc hay chỉ khi sử dụng một vài ứng dụng cụ thể?


Nếu là cái ý sau, bạn hãy thử gỡ cài đặt sau đó cài đặt lại ứng dụng.
Ngón tay của bạn có ướt không? Làm khô bất kỳ chỗ nào bị ướt trên tay bạn. Kiểm tra xem chúng cũng phải sạch - bất cứ điều gì bẩn cũng có thể làm lag màn hình cảm ứng bởi việc tạo kết nối không tốt.
Chỉ để kiểm tra, nếu bạn không đeo găng tay? Một số găng tay được thiết kế để hoạt động với màn hình cảm ứng , nhưng hầu hết nhứng găng tay còn lại thì không.
Hãy thử loại bỏ cường lực bảo vệ màn hình , nếu bạn sử dụng.
Lau màn hình iPhone bằng vải mềm.
Giả sử iPhone bạn có tính năng này, thì hãy kiểm tra cài đặt độ nhạy 3D Touch. Chuyển đến Cài đặt Chung > chọn Trợ năng> ấn chọn 3D Touch và điều chỉnh thanh trượt của độ nhạy.
Nếu sự cố màn hình liên quan đến “ định hướng màn hình” hoặc khóa hướng dọc ngang thì hãy xem xét lại thao tác này. Vuốt lên từ mép dưới cùng của màn hình để show Trung tâm điều khiển và ấn vào biểu tượng của 'ổ khóa xoay'. Và hãy thử thay đổi công tắc bên trên iPhone của bạn. (Điều này chỉ áp dụng cho iPad Air 1 trở về trước. IPhone chưa bao giờ có công tắc xoay.)
Giữ nút Home tròn và nút Bật / Tắt (Ngủ / Thức) cùng một lúc trong khoảng 10 giây. Điều này sẽ khởi động lại thiết bị và sẽ khôi phục màn hình về trạng thái hoạt động đầy đủ.
Đảm bảo không có bản cập nhật phần mềm nào để cài đặt - Apple đã khắc phục một vài sự cố khiến màn hình điện thoại đơ và chậm khác các bản cập nhật tiếp theo cho iOS.
Màn hình có trở nên đơ và chậm vì bạn đã sửa chữa nó bởi một trung tâm nào đó không phải là chính hãng Apple. Màn hình bên thứ ba hoạt động tốt với thiết bị iPhone như những người khác, vì vậy khuyên bạn nên quay lại chỗ sửa và nói với họ về vấn đề bạn đã gặp phải.
Một tùy chọn cực đoan hơn là đặt lại thiết bị về cài đặt gốc .
Bệnh cảm ứng (còn được gọi là Bệnh IC cảm ứng), mà chúng ta sẽ thảo luận trong phần tiếp theo.

Xem thêm: *điện thoại cũ xách tay tốt nhất*

*Bệnh cảm ứng*

Trở lại năm 2016, một vụ bê bối của Apple đã trở thành tiêu đề: Touch Touch.

Trang web sửa chữa nổi tiếng iFixIt chịu trách nhiệm xác định Bệnh cảm ứng (và cũng đặt tên cho nó), mặc dù họ nói rằng vấn đề đã tồn tại được hai năm kể từ khi iPhone 6 và 6 Plus ra mắt. Touch Bệnh rất có thể là một triệu chứng bổ sung của Bendgate - một lỗ hổng thiết kế với loạt thiết bị iPhone 6 có nghĩa là các thiết bị có thể bị cong.




*Bệnh cảm ứng là gì?*

Điện thoại bị ảnh hưởng hiển thị một thanh màu xám nhấp nháy nhỏ ở đầu màn hình - về chiều cao của thanh menu iOS. Nó trông hơi giống như tĩnh truyền hình trường học cũ. Ngoài ra - hoặc cách khác - màn hình có thể trở nên hoàn toàn không phản hồi khi chạm vào.

Thiết bị của mình nhưng sau đó biến mất sau một phút hoặc lâu hơn. Một số người dùng cho biết áp dụng áp lực lên khu vực màn hình trên cùng có thể khắc phục sự cố, trong khi những người khác nói rằng vặn nhẹ thiết bị cũng là cách khắc phục tạm thời.

Tại *điện thoại cũ xách tay chính hãng* Techcare, chúng tôi không khuyên bạn nên thử một trong hai kỹ thuật này vì bạn có thể làm cho vấn đề trở nên tồi tệ hơn hoặc làm hỏng hoàn toàn điện thoại.
Những điện thoại nào bị ảnh hưởng bởi bệnh Touch?

Các iPhone 6 và iPhone 6 Plus là mô hình duy nhất bị ảnh hưởng bởi bệnh Touch.

Những người kế nhiệm cho các model này, iPhone 6s và 6s Plus, không bị ảnh hưởng vì Apple đã thiết kế lại bảng logic, di chuyển các thành phần bị ảnh hưởng (xem bên dưới) và cũng làm cho các thiết bị cứng hơn về mặt cấu trúc để chúng ít bị uốn cong hơn.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 25, 2018)

Anything thats by the old Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Sep 18, 2018)

I will never have a favorite song but I can have about 20 favorite bands... right... I hope it works that way.

Nirvana
Eagles
Foo Fighters
Tom Petty
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Pink Floyd
Dave Mathews Band
Ben Folds
Bob Schneider 
Queen
The Beatles
Etc.


----------

